# Comment obtenir un compte Hotmail Plus?



## Deleted member 47804 (10 Janvier 2008)

Bonsoir,

Je cherche à obtenir un compte hotmail plus, qui donne accès à quelques avantages sur hotmail.
Quelqu'un sait-il par où il faut passer? :rateau:  Je sais que l'offre existe mais je ne comprend pas où elle accessible. Probablement stupide, mais j'ai essayé la recherche google, j'ai fouiller les options de mon compte hotmail... Les seules sujets que je trouve propose soit de critiquer cette offre soit aide à la résillier. 
Comment y souscrire?
Merci


----------



## intra (10 Janvier 2008)

C'est pas tout simplement d'aller sur ta page hotmail et demander un upgrade? Ca doit etre payant ce petit "Plus" si je ne me trompe pas...

En tous cas je ne sais pas si tu vas trouver la réponse à ta question sur ce forum vu que tout ca a pas trop a voir avec le mac...


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (10 Janvier 2008)

Je sais, mais bon c'est d'ordre général.

Je ne trouve pas l'icone en faite


----------



## twinworld (10 Janvier 2008)

c'est marrant, moi j'ai tapé hotmail plus dans Google. Le premier lien proposé 
http://www.generation-nt.com/homail-windows-mail-actualite-23621.html
qui indique donc qu'hotmail plus s'appelle dorénavant windows live hotmail plus
nouvelle recherche dans google avec la dénomination et je tombe là
http://www.windowslive.fr/hotmail/default.asp


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (10 Janvier 2008)

bon bon

je me requote :

"
Je ne trouve pas l'icone en faite "

Maintenant si tu sais m'aider... ça m'amuserait


----------



## twinworld (10 Janvier 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Je ne trouve pas l'icone en faite "


j'avais bien vu, mais je ne comprends pas quel icône vous ne trouvez pas. Pour aller sur mes boîtes hotmail, j'ai pas d'icône.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (10 Janvier 2008)

Désolé je me suis mal exprimé, sorry...

Je cherche à m'abonner à Hotmail Plus, pas à y acceder. (je ne suis pas encore abonné) Je ne trouve pas la page d'inscription, où mettre les informations bancaires bref.:rose: 
Je parais d'une icone "+" , ou un truc pareil, comme mentionné par notre ami plus haut!
J'ai le souvenir de l'ancienne page d'hotmail où l'offre était clairement proposé dessus (il y a quelques années), je ne trouve plus rien.
Wala merci!


----------



## pascalformac (10 Janvier 2008)

coucou
1-es tu certain que c'est accessible  à Mac?

2- es tu certain qu'on ne parle pas d'autre chose 
à ssavoir 
version hotmail
- en presentation classique 
-version complete ( qui pemet le glisser-déposer)

pour plus d'infos tu vas via firefox sur ton compte hotmail ( qui n'existe plus c'est devenu windows live) et tu cliques l'aide en bas à droite

il est possible qu'au début tu n'aies pas d'accès 
faut nettoyer les anciens cookies hotmail msn passport

extrait
( je ne commente pas ce texte je cite , car si je commence à commenter.....)


> A propos de votre service de messagerie
> 
> Windows Live Hotmail est l'un des plus grands fournisseurs de services de messagerie gratuits sur le Web. Windows Live Hotmail est utile si vous utilisez plusieurs ordinateurs, si vous voyagez fréquemment et si vous n'avez pas d'ordinateur. Vos messages sont stockés dans un emplacement central, de sorte qu'ils sont toujours disponibles, où que vous vous trouviez. Windows Live Hotmail vous permet d'envoyer et de recevoir des messages électroniques depuis n'importe quel ordinateur équipé d'une connexion Internet et d'un navigateur compatible. Pour plus d'informations, voir Configuration requise.
> 
> ...


----------



## twinworld (10 Janvier 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> J'ai le souvenir de l'ancienne page d'hotmail où l'offre était clairement proposé dessus (il y a quelques années), je ne trouve plus rien.


j'ai aussi fait un recherche, comme toi, et effectivement tous les messages qui parlent d'un abonnement ont 2006 comme date la plus récente. Comme Microsoft change de nom de produit bientôt tous les 6 mois et comme d'autres fournisseurs tels que Yahoo et Gmail offrent des espaces de stockage illimités, Microsoft a peut-être revu son offre depuis. En tout cas, sur le lien que j'ai copié ci-dessus, si tu es allé voir, tu peux créer un nouveau compte à Windows Live Hotmail. Ceci dit, comme le fait remarquer Pascalformac, reste à savoir si le logiciel à télécharger gratuitement existe en version Mac.


----------



## pascalformac (10 Janvier 2008)

ou existe encore
ou 
qu'est ce qu'il apporte - apportait qui n'aurait pas été repris dans windows live version complete
-
je precise aussi que
si j'ai conseillé firefox c'est que certaines fonctions des réglages ou d'identité   ou l'aide marche pas ou mal sous safari
Mais une fois cette phase terminée on peut consulter ses messages via Safari


----------



## ncocacola (10 Janvier 2008)

C'est pas un logiciel, c'est un pack de services qui améliorent le confort sur Hotmail (la principale modification c'est le support du POP, même pas l'IMAP -_-")


----------



## twinworld (10 Janvier 2008)

ncocacola a dit:


> C'est pas un logiciel, c'est un pack de services qui améliorent le confort sur Hotmail (la principale modification c'est le support du POP, même pas l'IMAP -_-")


ben là ils parlent d'un logiciel à télécharger.. http://www.windowslive.fr/livemail/


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (11 Janvier 2008)

Merci pour votre soutien  

J'ai deja essayé le logiciel ce n'est pas ça, je parle de l'offre pour un pack de service, comme l'a dit Ncocacola. En bref c'est hotmail payant. Il donne accès entre autre à un compte POP (il me semble) configurable sur mail ou outlook... 

Mais vos réactions me rassure j'avais peur d'être aveugle 
Je commence à croire que l'offre n'existe plus mais je ne trouve preuve de cela nul part. Si microsoft avait décidé d'abandonner un service payant, on en aurait forcément entendu parler quelque part non? L'offre payante Hotmail plus aurait disparu avec windows live messenger? J'ai du mal à comprendre, il y aurait trace de ça quelque part, à moins que Microsoft continue d'offrir le service aux anciens adhérents mais n'en accepte plus de nouveau? 

Si elle existe toujours, il est temps de revoir sérieusement l'interface de leur site. :mouais: Sinon c'est niveau communication qu'ils sont à la rue.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (11 Janvier 2008)

Ok après pas mal d'heure de recherche sur google français, je crois que j'ai trouvé.

http://get.live.com/nl-nl/mailplus/features
Bon d'accord le lien est en allemand , mais c'est le seul que j'ai trouvé et il a l'air ok. 

Va vraiment falloir que microsoft fasse des efforts niveau comm parce que là... faut s'accrocher


----------



## twinworld (11 Janvier 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Ok après pas mal d'heure de recherche sur google français, je crois que j'ai trouvé.
> 
> http://get.live.com/nl-nl/mailplus/features
> Bon d'accord le lien est en allemand , mais c'est le seul que j'ai trouvé et il a l'air ok.
> ...



c'est pas de l'allemand, c'est du hollandais (comme l'indique le "nl" dans l'url)
la même en français
http://get.live.com/fr-fr/mailplus/features
j'ai remplacé le nl-nl par fr-fr... et ca marche

mais bon, en voyant les "+" qu'ils mettent en avant, je vois vraiment pas l'intérêt de payer 20&#8364; par an.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (11 Janvier 2008)

Oui je me pose encore la question!  
Désolé pour la confusion, si il y a des hollandais!
Et merci pour la traduc!


----------



## pascalformac (11 Janvier 2008)

20 euros par an pour un email qui en gros se met au niveau de gmail gratosse?
 ( taille de stockage en moins et encore , gmail y arrivera aux 10 g, on en est déjà à 6-7)

ils ont peur de rien


----------



## nicoG5 (14 Décembre 2008)

C'est clair que 20 euros pour ca, c'est franchement abuser !
En revanche, c'est le seul moyen pour pouvoir gerer son compte hotmail via un client de messagerie. (à moins d'avoir un "vieux" compte hotmail*.COM* qui se gère en POP).
J'hésite encore à passer en Plus. Je souhaite pouvoir rapatrier mes mails sur mon mobile ou bien d'un clic dans Mail sur mon Mac mais ce n'est pas possible avec la version hotmail standard.
Je pourrais changer de compte me direz vous et utiliser mon adresse Orange ou Free. Oui, sauf que beaucoup de mes contacts n'utilisent que mon adresse Hotmail pour me contacter. De plus, ce  compte hotmail me sert aussi sur msn et je ne peux donc pas me permettre de le mettre aux oubliettes Dur dilemme.
20 euros par an pour avoir juste du POP et un stockage moyen, ca fait mal au c


----------



## pascalformac (14 Décembre 2008)

nicoG5 a dit:


> En revanche, c'est le seul moyen pour pouvoir gerer son compte hotmail via un client de messagerie.


pas du tout
il y a un ENORME fil 100% dédié qui donne les bidouilles

quant à tes potes tu les informes que tu as changé d'adresse
c'est aussi simple que d'indiquer un nouveau telephone 

tu fais tes messages sans passer par hotmail

tu ajoutes l'option "répondre à " ( avec une autre adresse non hotmail )

et pour les vrais idiots ( si ce sont tes potes ils ne sont pas sauf cas graves)
 messages re-indiquant  ta nouvelle adresse


( et le log tchatt est actif même si on ne sers plus d'hotmail)


----------



## DeepDark (14 Décembre 2008)

nicoG5 a dit:


> En revanche, c'est le seul moyen pour pouvoir gerer son compte hotmail via un client de messagerie. (à moins d'avoir un "vieux" compte hotmail*.COM* qui se gère en POP).


Non (voir plus bas). Je gérais mon compte hotmail*.fr* dans Mail 



nicoG5 a dit:


> J'hésite encore à passer en Plus. Je souhaite pouvoir rapatrier mes mails sur mon mobile ou bien d'un clic dans Mail sur mon Mac mais ce n'est pas possible avec la version hotmail standard.


Si, avec MacFreePops par exemple (il y a un fil unique avec un très bon tuto).



nicoG5 a dit:


> J20 euros par an pour avoir juste du POP et un stockage moyen, ca fait mal au c


Je dirais plutôt que c'est du vol.


----------



## pascalformac (14 Décembre 2008)

DeepDark a dit:


> Je dirais plutôt que c'est du vol.


non c'est exagéré
ce n'est pas du vol , c'est de la facturation  de services supplementaires
on peut estimer cela cher mais c'est un des  strategies
 ( ce sont pas les seuls a faire ca , yahoo aussi avec certains comptes)

d'ailleurs globalement la stratégie  service gratuit minmal, le reste payant est très banal sur le web
là où ils se plantent c'est d'appliquer ca au pop et au mail 
il y a a aussi bien voire mieux ailleurs et  souvent sans payer
Après c'est chacun ses choix


----------



## nicoG5 (14 Décembre 2008)

OK,
Merci les gars. Je viens de tester Macfreepops sur mon PM G5 et ca marche au poil ! Aussi bien en emission qu'en reception. Super !
Par contre, ca ne regle pas le probleme de reception des mails sur mon téléphone mobile.
Je possede un HTC Touch Diamond qui tourne sous Windows Mobile. Je vais essayer de trouver un petit soft du style MFP. Ca doit bien exister.
Je vous tiens au courant
Merci encore.
A+


----------

